# Steam in the Garden LLC



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been asked by many people when the first issue produced by the new crew will be coming out. This first issue has been a real bear to get out. It’s only been three weeks and most of the time was taken up doing all the legal work of forming the company, Steam in the Garden LLC, and setting up the bank account. It has just been sent to the printers in New York, so a wild guess is around the 24th it should be mailed out. The next deadline is March 1st so if you plan on sending in articles please do sooner than later. With a little help from our friends we can make SitG the best small scale live steam magazine in the world. So keep those letters and pictures coming, it’s your magazine too. Plus, if you haven’t already, get you subscription in now so you don’t miss an issue.


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan:

It might be worthwhile to update the folks here regarding addresses, etc., to send content contributions for the magazine and subscription renewals, etc. 

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do I send my subscription renewall? Do you have a web site that I can renew on with paypal or a credit card? How much is a year's subscription....is it the same price?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

John,
That was covered in an earlier topic:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/118875/afv/topic/Default.aspx
Also here is the copy of the flyer again.
Also, they are able to take credit card payments and I gather that website renewal is being worked on.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

John,
I got Marie Brown's phone number from Dave Cole.

You can call Marie at:
607-642-8119
She is taking subscription payments.
I just started my subscription this week & am looking forward to getting the new edition.


Craig


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the website and subscription page:

Steamup.net to subscribe


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

We are working on a new web-site that will have all the usual features plus a few that I am sure will be very interesting. Yes, the quickest was to get your subscription in is to phone Marie, 607-642-8119, she is on East Coast time.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 12 Feb 2011 10:17 AM 
Here is the website and subscription page:

Steamup.net to subscribe




I filled out the form and submitted it just as directed. I haven't heard back. I was subscribed through Dec 2010 so I assume I will at least get the first issue. 
jf


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Articles, story ideas, pictures, ephemera, letters, brickbats, scribbles, drawings, etc. go to me ... until I get the real mail server set up, you can send to sitg (at) 45mm.com. 

Thanks. 

\dmc


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it’s been a long time between issues but there has been a lot of work to get the first one out, #114. Forming a new company, setting up banking and finding out what you don’t know. (The last part was the most difficult, for me anyway.) You will be glad to know it has all come together and it should be in Marie’s hands by the 24th. She will be sending them out to all our Steam in the Garden friends then, so just a few days more of anticipation. We have already started on issue #115 with the idea that we will be back on track, getting the magazine out on a regular schedule that we can all rely on. I know Ron kept saying it and I will keep saying it, keep those cards and letters coming and let everyone know what is happening in your steam world. (I’m not sure we need any “brickbats” but if you have any, Dave says he wants them so send them in.)


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Dan, will the "Swap" column be resurected? If yes, when and how do we add/delete listings?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marie should have my renewal by Monday, thought it had gone out, found it on my wife's desk, so got it in the mail the other day.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Received my new issue in the mail this weekend.. 
well done everyone!  
I enjoyed it very much.. 
im sure somewhere Ron is very pleased and proud. 

Scot


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Will, yes the swap column will be resurrected. E-mail Dave Cole to find out how to add/delete listings. 
Jerry, I will make sure Marie has your subscription. 
Scot, thank you, Marie is convinced that Ron is pleased also.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Dan, KUDOS TO ALL THE GANG RESPONSIBLE FOR CONTINUING TO PUBLISH STEAM IN THE GARDEN! 
For a first issue with a new group, Issue No. 114 is truly a tribute to the work started by Ron Brown. 

Going forward, it may in fact be best to consider every future issue as a "Work in Progress" to which we can all contribute. As a community, we have an obligation to fire up our word processors.

A special thanks should also go out to all of the advertisers for sticking with the magazine through these past few months. They all deserve our business. Remember, advertising revenue keeps publications afloat.

THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION.

If you've not subscribed, get on board TODAY. 

Will


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Will, thank you very much. This issue was a much bigger job than I expected, as I said before, producing it while forming a company, setting up bank accounts and finding articles at the same time was not easy. We do have hopes that we will improve over time. Yes we would like input. Letters to the editor is a simple way to contribute, showing us all what you're doing to expand the hobby is another, let's hear from you all. I want to hear the criticism as well as the accolades, this is the only small scale live steam magazine in North America, I want it to be the best you can imagine.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dan, 
I am looking forward to getting my subscription copy. But I was wondering if you are going to sale thru the Train Hobby stores again that Ron had used? I have several friends that still buy over the counter. 
Thanks 
Wesley 
SA #212


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Wesley, as far as I know which ever store had it before will have it now. (As soon as it arrives.)


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Dan, 
Much to my surprise-and pleasure, I received my Steam in the Garden magazine today-March 1st. Frankly, I did not expect it so soon as I had only subscribed in the last few weeks, being an irregular reader of the magazine. It looks great, only quickly scimmed through it but I liked all the advertisements with the Accucraft 1.20.3 listings and prices. It gives me hope that maybe I will be able to use them to get lower prices from you, Pete Comley or Bob Shore! (Just kidding....) 
Myron Claridge 
Westport & Yukon Railway


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

I got the new edition today. Fantastic new look with the same great flavor. Excellent job! That goes to all involved.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my issue today also, VERY impressed by it, I think you guys will do great!


----------

